# Dienstags-Enduro-Biketreff der GravityPilots 2011



## Morti (27. März 2011)

Hallo Biker,

ab dem 29.03. findet wieder jeden Dienstag der GP-Enduro-Biketreff statt.

Treffpunkt ist der obere Parkplatz an der Fasanerie (direkt vorm Eingang des Schützenhauses), Zeitpunk 17:00 Uhr.
Eventuelle Absagen werden rechtzeitig hier bekannt gegeben.

Gäste sind jederzeit herzlich Willkommen, fahren aber auf eigene Verantwortung. Das Tragen eines Helmes ist Pflicht, Knie- und/oder Schienbeinschoner werden empfohlen.

Die Geschwindigkeit richtet sich jeweils nach dem langsamsten Teilnehmer, es wird niemand zurück gelassen (bergauf und auch bergab).


Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Nesko (27. März 2011)

Tach,

was ich immer schon fragen wollte wenn ich sowas lese......wer ist für dich oder ein anderes Mitglied, euren sinnlosen Vereines, verantwortlich, wenn ihr mal aus Versehen hinfällt? Der Förster? Rufst du dann die Mutti an? Und was ist wenn ich, auch aus Versehen, am selben Tag um genau die gleiche Uhrzeit mich am Parkplatz der Fasanerie befinden sollte und einfach mal mit euch ne Runde fahren wollte und zufälligerweise kein helm dabei hätte......darf ich trotzdem hinterherfahren oder schickt ihr mich nach hause, oder ruft jemand die Bullen und ich bekomm ne Anzeige? Schließlich muß ja alles seine Ordnung haben in einem Verein. Was machst du in so einem Fall?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ruderbock (27. März 2011)

Ich würde sagen, an einer Vereinsveranstaltung, bei der Gäste herzlich willkommen sind, MUSST Du ja nicht teilnehmen, insbesondere wenn es ja lächerlich ist,
also was soll dieser Post? Nur provozieren???


----------



## Otterauge (27. März 2011)

Was hast du den für ein Panorama... ist es nicht klasse mal sich an Leute dran zu hängen und mal mit zu fahren wenn es einem Spass macht.

Im Fußballverein ist man auch nicht gleich Mitglied sondern guckt es sich mit unter an um sich zu entscheiden ob man den Verein Unterstützt.
Ich wüste nicht das da schon jedes Bein wie bei Ronaldo Millionenfach Versichert ist.


----------



## Nesko (27. März 2011)

Ach was, nein. Nur...diese "Vereinsveranstaltung" findet in einem Wald statt, dass, so hoffe ich doch zumindest, nicht diesen Piloten gehört. Und es könnte ja sein das ich da jemanden kenne und, wie gesagt, ganz zufällig am Dienstag um 5 dort mal vorbeifahre.....wie macht ihr das denn, wenn ich einfach euch hinterher fahre, ohne meinen Hut? Habt ihr eine Regel dafür? Musst ihr doch, Verein ist Verein....da kann ja nicht jeder.....Also das sind schon Fragen...ist nicht so einfach mit jemanden Fahrad zu fahren, man muß sich schon an die Vorschriften halten. Kommt ihr auch alle mit diesem Nicolai t-shirt? Ach wisst ihr was, ich komme einfach mal vorbei! Nur so. Ich bin derjenige mit ohne Mütze auf der Birne. Bin gespannt was eure Paragrafen dazu sagen. Bin auch versichert. Hab auch ein Handy! Fals ich hinfallen sollte und mir ein Kratzer in meinen 6000 euro und 11,6kg Enduro Bike machen sollte.....ich rufe mir auch selbst einen Krankenwagen. Macht euch keine sorgen, ich nehme alles auf meine Kappe! 

Bis dann.


----------



## Otterauge (27. März 2011)

Morti schrieb:


> Gäste sind jederzeit herzlich Willkommen, fahren aber auf eigene Verantwortung. Das Tragen eines Helmes ist Pflicht, Knie- und/oder Schienbeinschoner werden empfohlen.
> 
> Die Geschwindigkeit richtet sich jeweils nach dem langsamsten Teilnehmer, es wird niemand zurück gelassen (bergauf und auch bergab).
> 
> ...



Mmmh ist das so zweideutig...Biketreff....Helm ist Pflicht... mehr sollte sein muß aber nicht...


----------



## Ruderbock (27. März 2011)

@ Nesko: ... ich bin zwar (noch) garkein Mitglied bei den GPs, aber wenn man hier im deutschen Lande Radel fährt, wo es doch auch echte richtige Paragrafenreiter gibt, und Leute, die vom Verklagen anderer leben... Gerade wenn man als Verein auftritt muss man sich irgendwie absichern gegen sämtlich erdenklichen Schwachsinn, gerade wenn einer guided und nicht als einzel-Privatperson haftbar gemacht werden will...

Bring doch am besten in schriftlicher Form am besten in mehrfacher Ausführung ne Erklärung mit, dass Du überhaupt garniemanden wegen irgendwas verklagen willst, und für überhaupt absolut alles ganzundgar selbstverantwortlich bist,
und dann wird sich der Guide evtl. überlegen, ob Du, selbst wenn Du ja garnicht teilnimmst, sondern nur zufällig die selbe Strecke fährst, evtl. freundlich ignorierst wirst.
... zumindest stell ich mir das in nem Verein so ähnlich vor, und evtl. werd ich ja bald auch Mitglied...

LG Jens


----------



## Deleted 77527 (27. März 2011)




----------



## trickn0l0gy (27. März 2011)

Hmmm... es ist Mitglied seit 2008, hat aber immer noch nicht gelernt, sich zu benehmen und wie das hier so abläuft. Es muss ein unsäglich beschränktes und nach Streit suchendes Subjekt sein. So etwas brauchen wir nicht. Und tschüss.


----------



## Nesko (27. März 2011)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> Hmmm... es ist Mitglied seit 2008, hat aber immer noch nicht gelernt, sich zu benehmen und wie das hier so abläuft. Es muss ein unsäglich beschränktes und nach Streit suchendes Subjekt sein. So etwas brauchen wir nicht. Und tschüss.


 


Ja, der Deutsche und sein Verein.  Sei doch nicht so gemein, ich möchte auch dazu gehören. Ich möchte mich integrieren! Das mit unsäglich hat mich schon getroffen!  Übrigens, ich kaufe mir jetzt auch für ca. 5000 euro ein fast 9kg schweren Rahmen, ohne Dämpfer natürlich! Und dann gehts ab auf die Platte....irgendwie. War schon mal 2004 hier angemeldet...keine Ahnung warum. Ich hoffe das du ganz schnell wieder gesund wirst. Das mit dem Fahrad fahren ist nichts für dich....habe ich gehört. Wir können uns zum Tischtennis spielen treffen...ich komme auch mit Helm. Versprochen!

Tschüss


----------



## trickn0l0gy (28. März 2011)

Ausser meine alten Posts lesen und in meiner Bildergalerie stöbern, hast Du leider nix drauf. Schon peinlich, wenn man auf diese Art Insiderwissen vortäuschen will. Daraus kann man lesen, wie gerne Du dazu gehören würdest. Aber leider wirst Du immer nur eines sein: Erbärmliche Randerscheinung. Geh mit Deinen imaginären Freunden spielen, denn echte hat so etwas wie Du vermutlich keine. Gute Nacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (28. März 2011)

Schade ist das auf IBC solche Leuchten Gehör finden..


----------



## Otterauge (28. März 2011)

Eben Fullface ... gescheite Handschuh u. neue Protektoren geholt... man hoffe an meiner Hand ist nichts gebrochen und ich komme morgen in den Handschuh dann wird wieder gefahren... und ich bin dabei


----------



## mbonsai (28. März 2011)

warst Du etwa noch nicht beim Arzt....männlicher Dickschädel????


----------



## p.2-max (28. März 2011)

ich hoffe nen mod kann die ersten, sehr sinnlosen posts löschen und wir können mal wieder zum thema kommen, ich fahre morgen mit.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (28. März 2011)

Würde auch gerne mal wieder mitkommen, warte aber noch auf mein Rad...


----------



## Nesko (28. März 2011)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> Ausser meine alten Posts lesen und in meiner Bildergalerie stöbern, hast Du leider nix drauf. Schon peinlich, wenn man auf diese Art Insiderwissen vortäuschen will. Daraus kann man lesen, wie gerne Du dazu gehören würdest. Aber leider wirst Du immer nur eines sein: Erbärmliche Randerscheinung. Geh mit Deinen imaginären Freunden spielen, denn echte hat so etwas wie Du vermutlich keine. Gute Nacht.


 

Insiderwissen. Deine Post lese ich nicht...glaube nicht das sich das lohnt. Habe nur gehört das sich son Kasper mit nem Tonnenschweren und überteuerten Bike gelegt hat. Bell doch nicht gleich wie ein Köter nur weil ich ein wenig am Zaun gerüttelt hab. Warum bist du so schlecht gelaunt Bub? Hast schon was auf die Birne abbekommen wie man sieht. Da helfen auch keine Helme vom Herrn Lee. Habe mir übrigens 2 Getriebebikes von diesem Nicolai bestellt! Ich gehe jetzt das Formular ausfüllen und melde mich bei euch an! Bald sind wir Freunde, wir zwei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (28. März 2011)

Nesko schrieb:


> Tach,
> 
> was ich immer schon fragen wollte wenn ich sowas lese......wer ist für dich oder ein anderes Mitglied, euren sinnlosen Vereines, verantwortlich, wenn ihr mal aus Versehen hinfällt? Der Förster? Rufst du dann die Mutti an? Und was ist wenn ich, auch aus Versehen, am selben Tag um genau die gleiche Uhrzeit mich am Parkplatz der Fasanerie befinden sollte und einfach mal mit euch ne Runde fahren wollte und zufälligerweise kein helm dabei hätte......darf ich trotzdem hinterherfahren oder schickt ihr mich nach hause, oder ruft jemand die Bullen und ich bekomm ne Anzeige? Schließlich muß ja alles seine Ordnung haben in einem Verein. Was machst du in so einem Fall?





Nesko schrieb:


> Ach was, nein. Nur...diese "Vereinsveranstaltung" findet in einem Wald statt, dass, so hoffe ich doch zumindest, nicht diesen Piloten gehört. Und es könnte ja sein das ich da jemanden kenne und, wie gesagt, ganz zufällig am Dienstag um 5 dort mal vorbeifahre.....wie macht ihr das denn, wenn ich einfach euch hinterher fahre, ohne meinen Hut? Habt ihr eine Regel dafür? Musst ihr doch, Verein ist Verein....da kann ja nicht jeder.....Also das sind schon Fragen...ist nicht so einfach mit jemanden Fahrad zu fahren, man muß sich schon an die Vorschriften halten. Kommt ihr auch alle mit diesem Nicolai t-shirt? Ach wisst ihr was, ich komme einfach mal vorbei! Nur so. Ich bin derjenige mit ohne Mütze auf der Birne. Bin gespannt was eure Paragrafen dazu sagen. Bin auch versichert. Hab auch ein Handy! Fals ich hinfallen sollte und mir ein Kratzer in meinen 6000 euro und 11,6kg Enduro Bike machen sollte.....ich rufe mir auch selbst einen Krankenwagen. Macht euch keine sorgen, ich nehme alles auf meine Kappe!
> 
> Bis dann.




..Alkohol du böser Geist....

Ich denke es wird keiner ein Problem haben wenn du auch selbst dein Hirn vom Baum kratzt  

Ich bin ja eig vielmehr im Frankfurt Forum aktiv... aber zu so ner schei** muss selbst ich mal meinen Senf dazu geben  


Ich werde das Angebot mit 17 Uhr Fasanerie bestimmt demnächst mal in Anspruch nehmen  ( Mit Helm, weil ich es mir wert bin) 

Grüße!!


----------



## Otterauge (28. März 2011)

Hand ist in einer Gipsschiene.. nichts gebrochen aber Sehnen verletzt und die sah halt aus wie ein Euter... man schreiben ist nicht einfach...

So ein Wetter und ich kann nicht


----------



## Sepprheingauner (29. März 2011)

Autsch. Gute Besserung!!! Wie lange Pause?


----------



## p.2-max (29. März 2011)

von mir auch alles gute, sah halt echt böse aus.


----------



## Otterauge (29. März 2011)

Moin,

Danke...

Wenn alles gut geht spätestens nächsten Di. bin ich dabei.. ist also noch im Rahmen des erträglichen


----------



## X-Präsi (29. März 2011)

@ Nesko: hör bitte auf, die Leutz hier unnötig zu belästigen. Das ist ein friedliches und höfliches Forum, das bisher sehr gut ohne Provokateure ausgekommen ist. bitte verstehe das hier als gelbe Karte. 

@ all: don't feed the troll


----------



## Nesko (29. März 2011)

Präsi schrieb:


> @ Nesko: hör bitte auf, die Leutz hier unnötig zu belästigen. Das ist ein friedliches und höfliches Forum, das bisher sehr gut ohne Provokateure ausgekommen ist. bitte verstehe das hier als gelbe Karte.
> 
> @ all: don't feed the troll


 

Hi,

Provokateure!? Belästigen!? Habe gerade gesehen das ich ne Verwarnug bekommen habe. 8 Punkte habe ich bekommen!  Womit habe ich den tricknology beleidigt? Hat sich der Junge bei Mutti, wie es sich gehört, beschwert? Das wirft man mir vor. Das ich geschrieben habe das ich gehört habe da son Kasper....
Oder das er sich benimmt wie so ein Köter der....
Ist es das? Und was ist damit:

Hmmm... es ist Mitglied seit 2008, hat aber immer noch nicht gelernt, sich zu benehmen und wie das hier so abläuft. Es muss ein unsäglich beschränktes und nach Streit suchendes Subjekt sein. So etwas brauchen wir nicht. Und tschüss.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Bekommt dein Landsmann jetzt auch 8 Verwarnungspunkte? Der Bub reagiert immer so, ist mir schon aufgefallen....nicht nur bei ihm. Ist voller Angst und Wut und Hass der Junge. Wie alt seit ihr eigentlich? Natürlich verarsche ich euch. Mit der ganzen Vereinsmeierei....ihr seit doch nur peinlich. Seit nicht mal in der Lage aufs Klo zu gehen ohne eure Regel und Vorschriften und Gesetze usw. Habe niemanden beleidigt und wenn, dann gleiches Recht für alle. Muss doch erlaubt sein seine Meinung in diesem so "höflichem" Forum zu äussern. Auch wenn ich ne komplett andere Meinug vertrete als ihr alle. Ihr seit höflich, friedlich, intelligent usw.  Ihr werdet es schon verkraften....und auch Trolle, was auch immer das ist, haben Rechte. 



p.s. noch zweieinhalb Stunden.....ich hoffe die tricksy kommt auch.


----------



## mbonsai (29. März 2011)

Ich glaub mich juckt nen Floh


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (29. März 2011)

@Otterauge

Gute Besserung


----------



## Arachne (29. März 2011)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ...
> Ich werde das Angebot mit 17 Uhr Fasanerie bestimmt demnächst mal in Anspruch nehmen  ( Mit Helm, weil ich es mir wert bin)
> 
> Grüße!!



Vielleicht sehen wir uns dann ja mal wieder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (29. März 2011)

Arachne schrieb:


> Vielleicht sehen wir uns dann ja mal wieder!



wäre sicherlich mal wieder ganz cool


----------



## CYBO (29. März 2011)

Schöne Runde heute! Und ne gute Truppe! 
@Otterauge auch von mir gute Besserung.


----------



## p.2-max (29. März 2011)

heute war super


----------



## Otterauge (30. März 2011)

Danke


Man purer Neid bei dem Wetter... Sa. sollen es bis 25°C werden..


----------



## CYBO (3. April 2011)

Bin Di. wieder dabei! 
@Mike kannst du wegen der Trikots nochmal schauen?! 
ciao


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (3. April 2011)

Wenn ich  es nicht vergesse, bring ichs mit.


----------



## Morti (4. April 2011)

CYBO schrieb:


> Bin Di. wieder dabei!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (4. April 2011)

Macht ihr mal ein paar Fotos? ;-)


----------



## CYBO (4. April 2011)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Macht ihr mal ein paar Fotos? ;-)



Ok ich nehm mal meine CAM mit.
Gude


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (5. April 2011)

So wie es aussieht schaffe ich es heute um 17 Uhr mich euch anzuschließen


----------



## p.2-max (5. April 2011)

gut gut, klappt bei mir aller vorraussicht auch ...


----------



## Otterauge (5. April 2011)

Hey war Endgeil heute, ich wuste garnicht das ihr auch Berg auf fahren könnt

Berg runter braucht ihr ein Waffenschein... man da habe ich noch einen Riesen Respekt, ich schätze mein Bremsbacken- Verschleiß zu euren Fahrverhalten zu meinem ist 3:1


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. April 2011)

Otterauge schrieb:


> Hey war Endgeil heute, ich wuste garnicht das ihr auch Berg auf fahren könnt


 
Das denken glaube einige 



Otterauge schrieb:


> Berg runter braucht ihr ein Waffenschein... man da habe ich noch einen Riesen Respekt, ich schätze mein Bremsbacken- Verschleiß zu euren Fahrverhalten zu meinem ist 3:1


 
Wir können ja an Deinem Verhältnis von Verschleiß zu Fahrverhalten arbeiten. Denk dran, Du wolltest was ausdrucken. Das Trikot hatte schon gut gepasst und Du warst so sexy


----------



## Otterauge (5. April 2011)

Zur Arbeit geschickt... dort wird ausgedruckt

Meinst wohl das Trikot verleiht Flügel und senkt den Verschleiß

Jetzt ist erst mal two and a half men Zeit


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. April 2011)

Otterauge schrieb:


> Zur Arbeit geschickt... dort wird ausgedruckt
> 
> Meinst wohl das Trikot verleiht Flügel und senkt den Verschleiß
> 
> Jetzt ist erst mal two and a half men Zeit


so muss das


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CYBO (10. April 2011)

Di. steht? Gleiche Runde?
Ciao ROland


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. April 2011)

Dienstag steht. Ich werde mich jedoch nach dem Wetter richten. Es soll regnen.


----------



## Otterauge (10. April 2011)

Wenn`s nicht ******* regnet bin ich dabei


----------



## CYBO (12. April 2011)

Wetter ist wechselhaft... aber vertretbar  
Ich bin da!


----------



## p.2-max (12. April 2011)

ich heute nicht. sry.


----------



## Morti (12. April 2011)

Sorry Jungs, bin heute nicht dabei.

Hier regnet es aus Strömen und ich bin leicht erkältet.....


----------



## Otterauge (12. April 2011)

Wenn es sich jetzt so hält komme ich... wenn aber noch ein guter schwung runter kommt dann wird es übel denke ich... um 16:30 guck ich hier ob gefahren wird und bin dann da....


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (12. April 2011)

Hi, bin heute nicht dabei. 

Hier geht es gerade gut ab. Regen und Sturm.

Muss nicht sein. Will am WE schließlich biken und nicht erkältet sein 

@Otterauge
Das Trikot bringe ich Dir dann nächste Woche mit.


----------



## Otterauge (12. April 2011)

Zu zweit... windig und frisch... meine Lust ist verschwunden.

Das Warme Wetter macht ein zum Weichei


Ich fahre mal los... wer da ist


----------



## trickn0l0gy (12. April 2011)

Also hier in FFM scheint fett die Sonne. Weiß gar nicht, was der Tobi da von Sturm faselt... viel Spass euch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (13. April 2011)

Jo war auch richtig gut.. kam nur ein bisschen Matsch von unten aber da ich meine Brille vergessen hatte habe ich den Dreck schön mit den Augenliedern aufgesammelt


----------



## Arachne (19. April 2011)

Fährt heute wer?


----------



## Morti (19. April 2011)

Heute gehts wieder rund 

Wie immer um 17 Uhr an der Fasanerie, Parkplatz Schiessanlage


----------



## Otterauge (19. April 2011)

Bin dabei... ab nächste Woche muß ich wohl 1-2 Wochen pausieren


----------



## Morti (25. April 2011)

Holla!

morgen ist wieder Enduro-Tag 

Um keine Langeweile aufkommen zu lassen, gibt's diesmal besondere Trail-Leckerbissen, d.h. die Fahrzeit wird etwas länger als üblich und wir werden ca. 19:30 wieder an der Fasanerie sein.

Die Route wurde heute bereits durch Marcel und mich getestet und für tauglich befunden 

Treffpunkt ist wie immer der Parkplatz des Schützenhauses an der Fasanerie, 17 Uhr.

Ick freu mir 

Gruß
Andi


----------



## `Smubob´ (28. April 2011)

Ärgerlich, dass irgendwie immer am Enduro-Treff-Tag bei mir was anderes ist  Donnerstag würde bei mir passen - falls mal jemand Bock und Zeit hat...


----------



## Otterauge (28. April 2011)

Das Wetter wird Heute auch sicher nicht so der burner sein wenn ich den Wetterbericht sehe.


----------



## `Smubob´ (28. April 2011)

Ja, das habe ich gesehen. Ich meinte auch eher generell donnerstags dieses Semester...


----------



## Morti (28. April 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ja, das habe ich gesehen. Ich meinte auch eher generell donnerstags dieses Semester...



hab Mi-Fr kein Kindermädchen, daher leider keine Zeit....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (28. April 2011)

Wenn ich mal Zeit hab poste ich es hier!!! Kein Thema, bekommen wir hin ;-)


----------



## `Smubob´ (28. April 2011)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Wenn ich mal Zeit hab poste ich es hier!!! Kein Thema, bekommen wir hin ;-)




Das oben gepostete könnte sich bei mir auch noch auf Mittwoch - oder auf "gar nicht" ändern... die Terminplanung in manchen Fakultäten der Uni Mainz ist ja mal sowas von für den Arsch...


----------



## `Smubob´ (28. April 2011)

So, jetzt ist es (nach elender Lauferei zu 1000 Leuten) wenigstens fix - Mittwoch ist frei! also wenn da jemand Zeit hat


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (28. April 2011)

Hi Smubob,
ich bin meist auch am Mittwoch biken. Können das gerne zusammen machen. Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht warst Du doch schonmal mit. Oder? Gelbes HT? Und bist Du nicht auch aus der Gegend um Neustadt Weinstraße? Wenn ja, müssen wir dort mal biken gehen. Hab so geile Videos von Trails gesehen


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (28. April 2011)

@Smubob
Hab eben mal Deine Bilder angesehen. Wir kennen uns. Auf bald mal.


----------



## Otterauge (28. April 2011)

Neustadt ist nee Geile Ecke... echt flotte trails die echt Fun machen... nur viele Fußgänger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (28. April 2011)

Hi Mike,

ja, du erinnerst dich richtig!  Ist schon ne Weile her, müsste 2. Semester gewesen sein, also vor 2 Jahren...! Top, dass mittwochs bei dir passt, bin gerne mal mit dabei. Werde vermutlich öfters in Stromberg sein, das Terrain dort ist perfekt fürs HT  Bin im Mai 2-3 mal auch am WE in Mainz wegen Seminaren, da hab ich dann auch das Fully da. 
Bei mir zuhause können wir gerne auch mal zusamen fahren gehen, hatte dir ja damals schon gesagt, dass dir das gefallen wird 
Bis demnächst! (Ist deine Handynummer noch die gleiche?)


EDIT: @ Otterauge: Geht eigentlich, man darf nur nicht zur Hauptzeit des Alm-Auf- oder Abtriebs die falschen Trails fahren  Ist hat typisch für Gebiete mit hoher Fresshütten-Dichte...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (28. April 2011)

Wenn die Nummer mit 0151 beginnt ist sie das. Die hab ich schon ewig 
Neustadt ist mal ein muss! Müssen uns dann mal verabreden. Bin jetzt auch nicht mehr so auf Dienstreise wie damals. Die Prüfungen sind fertig und ich eigentlich fast immer in WI.  Ruf mich dann nächste Woche mal wegen Mittwoch an. Ich bin zu 95% am fahren. Es sei denn es pisst zu sehr.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (29. April 2011)

Ihr könnt's ja dann hier posten, ggf klappt's ja.
Pfalz: bin ich auch gerne dabei.

Hoffe mein Rahmen kommt bald mal bei ;-)


----------



## trickn0l0gy (29. April 2011)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Hoffe mein Rahmen kommt bald mal bei ;-)


Dito...  Wischili hatte mir tutto pronto meine Bremsen geschickt und den Rest einfach vergessen. Gestern endlich erreicht - "ja, wer bist Du? Aha. Und Du hast was bei mir bestellt?"  Ein Chaot isser. Rahmen ist auch noch nicht da, kommt wohl im Mai.


----------



## Otterauge (2. Mai 2011)

Wer kommt alles Morgen?


----------



## mbonsai (2. Mai 2011)

hi,

diese Woche klappt es noch nicht, Felge kommt erst morgen und mit einbauen wirds ein bissel knapp. Aber naechste Woche bin ich mal dabei.

Bis die Tage

Bonsai


----------



## Otterauge (2. Mai 2011)

Hey klasse... 

WIe deine Felgen noch weg... ich bin echt froh das ich mir neuen Räder machen lassen habe mit den Hope Naben...

Do... oder Fr. fahre ich auch nach der Arbeit diese Woche


----------



## Morti (3. Mai 2011)

schon wieder Dienstag 

17 Uhr, Parkplatz Fasanerie / Schiessanlage!


----------



## Icebreaker81 (9. Mai 2011)

Servus, Gude und Hallo!

Mein Bike ist nächste Woche wohl ab Mittwoch da. Jetzt bin ich gespannt wann mir Canyon noch nen Abholtermin gibt und dann sollte dem Spass ab nä Woche nichts mehr im Wege stehen! 

Ach ja für die MAINZER FRaktion ich wohne auch hier!

Vielleicht kennt ja einer von euch sogar was in MZ denn ich bin absoluter Novize auf dem Gebiet hier!

Also ick freu mir!

Gruß Icebreaker


----------



## Morti (9. Mai 2011)

das klingt sehr vernünftig 

morgen wird es etwas länger dauern als gewohnt, wir müssen die Tour der gesteigerten Leistung anpassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (9. Mai 2011)

Morgen wir es auch gesteigert Warm sein... das drückt die Leistung wieder


----------



## CYBO (10. Mai 2011)

Bin dabei! Bis später


----------



## Otterauge (10. Mai 2011)

Extrem klasse war es heute...

Jetzt bin ich aber ziemlich platt


----------



## CYBO (10. Mai 2011)

Boar ich auch... Aber geil!


----------



## CYBO (16. Mai 2011)

Morgen steht...? Kann sein das ich ein paar min. später bin... 
Wie wirds Wetter? 

VG CYBO


----------



## Morti (17. Mai 2011)

CYBO schrieb:


> Morgen steht...? Kann sein das ich ein paar min. später bin...
> Wie wirds Wetter?
> 
> VG CYBO



kein Problem, wir warten


----------



## Otterauge (17. Mai 2011)

Bin heute leider nicht dabei... bin Arbeiten


----------



## Morti (24. Mai 2011)

schon wieder Dienstag....

17 Uhr -> Fasanerie


----------



## CYBO (24. Mai 2011)

Na Logo!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dave 007 (24. Mai 2011)

bin dabei, bis dann


----------



## Morti (19. Juni 2011)

Achtung:

Am 21.06. findet aus vereinsinternen Gründen *kein* Biketreff statt.

Grüße
Andi


----------



## Morti (28. Juni 2011)

so, heute gehts wieder rund 

Treffpunkt wie immer Parkplatz Fasanerie, 17 Uhr!


----------



## Otterauge (28. Juni 2011)

Bin da zum schwitzen


----------



## Morti (5. Juli 2011)

Morti schrieb:


> so, heute gehts wieder rund
> 
> Treffpunkt wie immer Parkplatz Fasanerie, 17 Uhr!


----------



## CYBO (11. Juli 2011)

Morgen? Hab Bock auf Biken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Morti (11. Juli 2011)

CYBO schrieb:


> Morgen? Hab Bock auf Biken.



17 Uhr


----------



## CYBO (12. Juli 2011)

Schön war's!


----------



## Morti (19. Juli 2011)

heute gehts wieder rund 

Treffpunkt wie immer Parkplatz Fasanerie, 17 Uhr


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. Juli 2011)

Heute seit langem auch mal wieder: DABEI


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. Juli 2011)

Schee wars! 

Das Problem mit der Schelle ist gefixt - mit einer langen und einer kurzen Schraube passts. Die Schelle sitzt dann zwar minimal schief, aber hält. Hätt ich ja auch mal früher drauf kommen können


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (20. Juli 2011)

Dann gehts ja, Wir waren dann doch noch auf dem SK


----------



## Morti (25. Juli 2011)

Achtung!

Morgen, 26.07. findet KEINE Enduro-Tour statt.

Wer Interesse an etwas Fahrtechniktraining hat, kann sich trotzdem um 17 Uhr an der Fasanerie einfinden.

Näheres gibts bei mir per PN


----------



## Morti (15. August 2011)

Morgen kann ich dank Pepe-Tuning und funktionierender Gabel wieder eine anständige Enduro-Tour anbieten.
Diesmal gibts Trail-Vergnügen an der Platte und Schläferskopf 

Treffpunkt wie immer Parkplatz Fasanerie, 17 Uhr.

Grüße
Andi


----------



## CYBO (6. September 2011)

Wie jeden Di. ... schön war's!  
Andi schläft heute gut!


----------



## Otterauge (9. September 2011)

Ich schlaf immer noch

Nächsten Di. knall ich mir Adrenalin Intravenös ein damit ich es packe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Morti (28. Februar 2012)

als kleine Erinnerung:

der Dienstags-Biketreff findet weiterhin statt, nur die Startzeiten werden je nach Witterung spontan festgelegt. Bei Interesse einfach in unseren Enduro-Thread schauen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=431270&page=44

Grüße
Andi


----------



## CYBO (1. März 2012)

OK Merci!


----------



## Otterauge (6. März 2012)

Roland bist du heute dabei?


----------



## Otterauge (13. März 2012)

Jetzt noch ein kleinen Kaffee und los gehts zum Treffpunkt um 16:30Uhr


----------



## Lurs (19. März 2012)

Geht's morgen wieder um 16.30 Uhr los? Vielleicht pack' ich's endlich mal....


----------

